#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-11
<ianto> AlanBell: Hi. Sorry for not responding ages ago I've only just come out of hospital
<AlanBell> oh, sorry to hear that, you OK?
<ianto> AlanBell: Yeah, what's (/was) up?
<AlanBell> there was some discussion at UDS around language based LoCo teams which might be relevant to -cym
<AlanBell> not quite sure what the outcome was in the end
<ianto> Oh right fair play, thanks for the notification
<AlanBell> I didn't follow all the arguments and I am not sure who won, but there are teams that do "french" or "spanish" but are not geographicly related to france and spain
<AlanBell> there seems to be some people who want to stop such teams existing, or stop them being on the LoCo directory
<ianto> It's correct that they are not LoCo
<ianto> However they should continue to exist
<AlanBell> personally I think if the LoCo directory doesn't support that well it is a bug in the LoCo directory, but hey, I don't want to get involved in that discussion :)
<AlanBell> quite agree
<ianto> Neither are they truly localisation teams. GloCo teams, Global Community ;)
<AlanBell> anyhow, I think things just carry on as they are for the moment
<AlanBell> I think some developers want to standardise the world into neat non-overlapping countries with single languages
<AlanBell> would be better from a developers perspective I have to agree :)
<AlanBell> all countries should be the same size too
<ianto> Like France with countles Langues D'Oile? :P
<AlanBell> yeah, and canada just have to make up their mind whether they are going to speak English or French
<ianto> It shouldn't be Locality > Language but Language > Locality. Such as how en_GB or fr_FR are set
<ianto> When sorting things into little groups, that doesn't mean that localities with multiple languages shouldn't have groups though
<ianto> It's a hard one to sort
<AlanBell> yeah, the bottom line is they are not going to have much success reorganising the world to fit the database schema they want to build
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-06
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-07
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plod> hey
<brobostigon> hey plod
<plod> hows things
<brobostigon> plod: nose running like a fountain, and throat like sandpaper, and you?
<plod> finally over my month long cold enjoying first week of new training plan
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-08
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plod> and good morning to you sir
<plod> how art thou?
<brobostigon> plod: not well, my allergies are playing up, nose running like a fountain , and you?
<plod> :/
<plod> very tired
<plod> training twice a day getting to me
<plod> but happy
<plod> gutted for you and your allergies though :(
<brobostigon> plod: thing is, i know it isnt the infection i have had the last few weeks, and that the anti-biotics have worked, as my nasel mucus has gone clear again, insted of being yellow.
<plod> :( anything you can take stronger than antihistamines?
<brobostigon> plod: not really. no.
<plod> rubbish
<plod> well thoughts are with you butt
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> shwmae Mr__T
<plod> shwmae
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-09
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
